# A low-carb diet could prevent glaucoma



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-5727359/The-keto-diet-protects-eyesight.html

"Swapping bread, pasta and potatoes for foods high in fat boosts the optic nerve and its connections to the brain, the study by Northeast Ohio Medical University found."


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

The study used a 90% fat diet on mice. It's extremely difficult to maintain that level of fat.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

The biggest problem I see with that link is that 2-3 times they call keto a Low Fat diet....even in the title of the article


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> The biggest problem I see with that link is that 2-3 times they call keto a Low Fat diet....even in the title of the article


I’m with ya. 

Who, on earth, would look to dailymail for dietary recommendations? Lol


----------

